# Jawadis Bee Suit



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife decided that my old bee suit was beyond use and threw it away, I was devastated, that suit served me well for years, the veil was bent out of shape and the knees were worne almost through, it was no longer white, but more of a brown color. I am sure all my bees will die now as my lucky suit is gone...

But alas it was time to find a new one and having been familiar with Sheriff suits, as I have one as a spare, I started looking at fencing style suits... I didn't want plain white so I came across Jawadis out of Florida. The price is great, full body suit with gloves for 70.00 plus 12.00 shipping. I ordered the wrong size and they replied quickly to my email and accepted the return and sent out a larger size. The quality of the suit it's self is great, comparable to what I would expect from some of the bee supply houses. The veil is larger then it needs to be and does not hold a good shape like a Sheriff does, but this is not a 200.00 suit so that doesn't matter to me.

I wanted blue and the closest thing they had was purple which looked kinda blue on the website, but on arrival it is quite purple, so I will look a little funny, but overall I am happy with it. Maybe I will paint my hives to match. 

Overall a great suit for the price, and the customer service was great. They are made in Pakistan however. But Pakistanis need jobs too.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

real good deal for the money. only problem was a long wait, last summer more than a month.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I ordered on Sunday night and the suit was here Tuesday afternoon. I sent the small one back Wed Morning and got the replacement the following Thursday. 

No problems with backorders for me.


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

i love thier suits ordered # 3 from E-bay and have had them 3 years the quality is great never gotten a sting through
and you cant beat the price,just be careful taking the zippered hood off, you need a masters degree to figuare how to put it back on  but all in all great bee suit


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

gonzoBee said:


> Just be careful taking the zippered hood off, you need a masters degree to figure how to put it back on  but all in all great bee suit


LOL... That seems to be true with all of the zipper on veils I have seen... I am very careful not to unzip them all the way. My son unzipped his last fall after wearing it at Halloween, I nearly had a stroke trying to figure out how to get it back on. His is a full hat veil, not the fencing one.


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

Your so right, but Google saved me on this one there are numerous links on line and video showing how to zip them back up. Im with you dont unzip again!!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

My ultra breeze is the same way. I never take the veil off unless I'm going to wash it which I only do every now and then. Every time I have to get my wife to zip it back on for me. LOL


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

I purchased a Jawadis suit for my good ... great customer service, good suit. Zipper quality was somewhat lacking, didn't take much for the metal to break.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I now second the zipper comment. The zipper them selves seem okay, but the pull tabs break off when they meet a little resistance.


----------



## SweetPotato (Jan 25, 2014)

We have ordered 5 suits from Jawadis this year and have been extremely happy with their customer service. The suits seem to be good quality, especially for the price. Have not had any issues with the zippers so far. Two of the veils had holes appearing in them after only a couple uses (and no washes) - the mesh seemed to be breaking/disintegrating. I emailed them pictures and they shipped out replacements the following day, free of charge, no hassle! Fast shipping too! 

When ordering, I checked both their website and their ebay listings as sometimes one was cheaper than the other, depending on the size ordered. The only thing is that my husband needed a 7XL suit for his height and the free gloves that came with it were also 7XL - made for a giant! 

All in all, I'd definitely recommend this company for people starting their beekeeping journey.


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

I have ordered 3 suits from jawadis and i am happy with there suits they are nice for the price


----------

